# looking to do a mailbox mod



## rickc1970 (Jun 14, 2017)

O have a question. I looking to do a mailbox mod. What is the best way to cut a perfect circle in the mailbox?


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Jun 14, 2017)

Try drilling a pilot hole where you want the center of the hole to be. Use a ruler and measure out lines from the pilot hole in all directions that are exactly the same length as the radius of your exhaust pipe (that way your not trying to trace out your exhaust pipe on a round surface, which wont work too well). Then connect all the lines to form a circle; cut out the circle with a dremel cutter or aviation snips.


----------



## goldmine1965 (Jun 14, 2017)

I agree with SmokeTrailsteve. I used aviation snips and it took just a couple of minutes.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2017)

I used a dremel for mine.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2017)

Then snip, about 3/4", the smooth end of the elbow to make even numbered tabs...  bend 1/2 of the tabs outward .....  leave the other 1/2 straight....   insert the pipe end into the hole you cut out...  insert up to the bent tabs...    reach into the MB and bend the straight tabs outward to make a good mechanical connection..  no air leaks...   no sealant needed...    Then I recommend 3/4" to 1" holes drilled in the MB door as shown....













mailbox ext..jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 15, 2017


















mailbox int..jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 15, 2017


















Mailbox mod hooked up.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 15, 2017


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 15, 2017)

Using a soft pencil I traced the outside of the duct I was going to insert. To make the cut I used a saber saw fitted with a very fine tooth blade. I put the sheet metal over a piece of wood that had a small hole in it and then rotated the work while holding the saber saw steady. I proceeded very slowly (it took 3-4 minutes to cut my 3" circle). In essence, I created an upside-down jigsaw. The result was very satisfactory.













Before_zpstwkn26zm.jpg



__ johnmeyer
__ Apr 2, 2017






One other "trick" was that when it came time to create the "in and out" tabs that hold the duct in place, I took a 3" expandable collar that you use to connect two pieces of duct, and fitted it temporarily over the end of the duct, at a distance from the end that was equal to the length of the tabs I wanted to create. I then cut the tabs with my tin snips. The purpose of the collar is to make it almost impossible to make any cut longer than another, since the collar is much thicker material than the duct. The tin snips cannot easily cut through the collar.  I got near-perfect tabs as a result.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2017)

Here's how I've marked a lot of circles:

Take a piece of string, a pencil, and a nail.

Drill a hole in the center of where you want the hole.

Tie one end of the string to the Nail & the other end of the string to the pencil, near the point.

Now measure the distance of the radius from the nail hole & mark it.

Drop the nail in the hole, and roll the string up on the pencil until the point is on that radius mark you made.

Keeping the string tight, draw your circle, checking to make sure you end up on the radius mark you started with.

Naturally you have to keep the same side of the pencil pointed toward the nail at all times.

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 16, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Here's how I've marked a lot of circles:
> 
> Take a piece of string, a pencil, and a nail.
> 
> ...





Bearcarver said:


> Here's how I've marked a lot of circles:
> 
> Take a piece of string, a pencil, and a nail.
> 
> ...


... and you have to make sure that the string doesn't wrap around the nail as you go around or you end up with a spiral instead of a circle!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> ... and you have to make sure that the string doesn't wrap around the nail as you go around or you end up with a spiral instead of a circle!


Didn't think I'd have to mention that.

You have to keep both feet on the ground (or Floor) too, or you might fall down.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 16, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Didn't think I'd have to mention that.
> 
> You have to keep both feet on the ground (or Floor) too, or you might fall down.
> 
> ...


I have been told that I have a keen grasp of the obvious.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> I have been told that I have a keen grasp of the obvious.


LOL---That's a good thing to have!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2017)

The one I used most often when I had my Cabinet Shop was the Stick & two nails.

I used it one time when I bought a Woodstove & had it installed at our earlier house.

Two guys showed up without their Boss, and didn't know how to mark a circle to cut a hole through my Aluminum sided wall.

They needed, I think, a 10" diameter hole for the Thimble, to go through the wall (Plywood & siding).

So I took a paint stirring stick, put a nail through it at 1", and a nail in it at 6".

Then drilled a small hole at the center of where they wanted the hole.

Then I put the nail at the 1" spot in the center hole, and spun the stick around a few times, making a circular scratch with the nail at the 6" spot.

It was funny later, as they were leaving they asked if they could have that circle drawing thing.

LOL---Sure, you need it more than I do.

Bear


----------



## rickc1970 (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks for the tips...I have to find my dremel at the old house and buy some cut off wheels for it. I saw a cheap metal mailbox at walmart I could get for about 10 bucks.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 19, 2017)

Cutoff wheels for the Dremel are absolutely amazing: I have cut off hardened steel that were part of a locking mechanism on a coin box at an arcade where I was helping the owner. I use them a lot.

However ...

I'm not sure it you are going to get a very smooth circle with that tool. I think someone else suggested it, so go ahead and try it, but I'd suggest seeing if you can find a piece of scrap that you can practice on. I already told you the tool I used to cut my 3" circle.

BTW, the cutoff wheels are brittle and will break if you apply even the slightest crosswise pressure (another reason I'm not sure how well it will work cutting a circle). Therefore, be prepared to go through quite a few, even in a simple job. Also, eye protection is mandatory, and face protection (a face shield) is a darned good idea. I'm pretty cavalier about safety warnings of all types, but when the disc suddenly snaps, the pieces fly off at a high rate of speed. They won't embed themselves in your flesh or anything like that, but you can get some pretty good scratches.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> Cutoff wheels for the Dremel are absolutely amazing: I have cut off hardened steel that were part of a locking mechanism on a coin box at an arcade where I was helping the owner. I use them a lot.
> 
> However ...
> 
> ...


I agree about the Dremel cutoff wheels.

I would use my Bosch Saber Saw, but I guess not everybody has one.

That safety Shield & Goggles is a good idea!!!

Bear


----------



## rickc1970 (Jun 24, 2017)

ok...I went to Home Depot to get what i needed for the project. The only three inch duct pipe they had was the foil plastic type dryer vent. So I got the flex 4" metal duct tube with a 4" starter collar to go into the mail box..I'll attach a 4' elbow to that and then the flex pipe to the elbow. I bought a 4" to 3" reducer and a 3"elbow to go into the smoker. I know someone with a jigsaw I can borrow to cut the hole in the mailbox. I also bought some clamps for the duct work. I went to harbor freight and bought a cheap 10 dollar rotary tool like the dremel I can't find but it just scratched the mailbox. My wife's aunt has a jigsaw I can use so when I get that i will get started. I was thinking of putting the hole in the back of the mailbox towards the top. Any thoughts on that? I didn't want to do it on the curved top as it seems like it would be hard to get a good connection with the duct.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 24, 2017)

Look again at post #5....


----------



## rickc1970 (Jun 25, 2017)

ok got it done...haven't drilled the holes yet....I want to try it out first and drill only what I need. As you can see from the pics there are quite a few holes in it to begin with. I also didn't put the door handle on as it is plastic and I'm sure it wouldn't be a good idea. I can make something with wire i imagine. The elbow that goes in the smoker only goes in a little bit as there is a lip that keeps the chip feeder from going in too far. I don't want to permanently fix the duct work to the smoker. I also cut the hole in the mailbox too close to the top and couldn't bend those top tabs for the starter collar but I sealed the back with foil tape.I also might cut the flex duct as it seems a bit long.













IMG_20170625_122823835.jpg



__ rickc1970
__ Jun 25, 2017


















IMG_20170625_122832236.jpg



__ rickc1970
__ Jun 25, 2017


















IMG_20170625_122838414.jpg



__ rickc1970
__ Jun 25, 2017


----------



## dr k (Jun 25, 2017)

RickC1970 said:


> ok got it done...haven't drilled the holes yet....I want to try it out first and drill only what I need. As you can see from the pics there are quite a few holes in it to begin with. I also didn't put the door handle on as it is plastic and I'm sure it wouldn't be a good idea. I can make something with wire i imagine. The elbow that goes in the smoker only goes in a little bit as there is a lip that keeps the chip feeder from going in too far. I don't want to permanently fix the duct work to the smoker. I also cut the hole in the mailbox too close to the top and couldn't bend those top tabs for the starter collar but I sealed the back with foil tape.I also might cut the flex duct as it seems a bit long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try it first without doing anything other than plugging all bottom holes except the second row (two holes) from the door. You can pull the amnps towards the door while it burns so the air source goes diagonally all around under the amnps. I turn the amnps around after 5 hours with more than one row of pellets are used so it always burns with the draft. I put the plastic piece to conver the side flag holes without the flag. Plenty of air comes in the bottom of the door at the hinge. Put the Amnps lit edge at the two holes with tbe amnps elevated. Mines on a rack. This pic show all holes plugged except the two I mentioned. 












20170503_093742.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 25, 2017






-Kurt


----------



## daveomak (Jun 25, 2017)

You will need holes for good air flow and reducing the creosote......


----------



## ddrian (Jun 26, 2017)

I received my Amazin unit the other day.  My turn next!

I may go postal!

DDR


----------



## rickc1970 (Jul 1, 2017)

Ok...trying the mod for the first time today. I'm doing a couple of chickens. I got everything set up and looks like im getting thin smoke out of the top of the MES...can't tell the color really. I put the Amazin on a small rack in the mailbox. I heated the pellets in the microwave and when that was done i let them heat up in the Amazin inside the smoker. Then i lit them using a heat gun. Got a good flame going and let the burn for about ten minutes. I'll check them in a bit and see how they are going. I didn't brine the chickens but filled the water pan with some apple juice. I figure with the MB mod i could use the water pan again. At least with the chickens it won't be a costly mistake. I'm gonna try some ribs for the 4th.


----------



## ddrian (Jul 1, 2017)

When you microwave the pellets ... how long?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 1, 2017)

RickC1970 said:


> Ok...trying the mod for the first time today. I'm doing a couple of chickens. I got everything set up and looks like im getting thin smoke out of the top of the MES...can't tell the color really. I put the Amazin on a small rack in the mailbox. I heated the pellets in the microwave and when that was done i let them heat up in the Amazin inside the smoker. Then i lit them using a heat gun. Got a good flame going and let the burn for about ten minutes. I'll check them in a bit and see how they are going. I didn't brine the chickens but filled the water pan with some apple juice. I figure with the MB mod i could use the water pan again. At least with the chickens it won't be a costly mistake. I'm gonna try some ribs for the 4th.


Try sand or gravel in the tray...   skip the water...


----------



## ddrian (Jul 1, 2017)

RickC1970 said:


> Ok...trying the mod for the first time today. I'm doing a couple of chickens. I got everything set up and looks like im getting thin smoke out of the top of the MES...can't tell the color really. I put the Amazin on a small rack in the mailbox. I heated the pellets in the microwave and when that was done i let them heat up in the Amazin inside the smoker. Then i lit them using a heat gun. Got a good flame going and let the burn for about ten minutes. I'll check them in a bit and see how they are going. I didn't brine the chickens but filled the water pan with some apple juice. I figure with the MB mod i could use the water pan again. At least with the chickens it won't be a costly mistake. I'm gonna try some ribs for the 4th.



How long in the microwave for the pellets?


----------



## rickc1970 (Jul 1, 2017)

ddrian said:


> How long in the microwave for the pellets?


One minute...took them out sitrred them and then another minute. So far they are staying lit. I have a steady thin smoke coming out of the top of the smoker


----------



## ddrian (Jul 1, 2017)

RickC1970 said:


> One minute...took them out sitrred them and then another minute. So far they are staying lit. I have a steady thin smoke coming out of the top of the smoker


Thanks!!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 1, 2017)

Legs helped my AMNPS stay lit for the duration...













LEGS 3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 9, 2017


----------



## rickc1970 (Jul 1, 2017)

I d


DaveOmak said:


> Legs helped my AMNPS stay lit for the duration...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that..I decided to try a small rack to place it on before i drill into the AMNPS. It seems to be working so far...I also have the MB elevated on a couple of bricks..the MB came with some holes in the bottom. I haven't drilled into the MB yet as I want to see if the holes that are in it are sufficient. I can always add more if needed


----------



## rickc1970 (Jul 1, 2017)

here are some pics and the finished chicken :)













IMG_20170701_141602004.jpg



__ rickc1970
__ Jul 1, 2017


















IMG_20170701_141608668.jpg



__ rickc1970
__ Jul 1, 2017


















IMG_20170701_141621664.jpg



__ rickc1970
__ Jul 1, 2017


















IMG_20170701_141631089.jpg



__ rickc1970
__ Jul 1, 2017


















IMG_20170701_171748121.jpg



__ rickc1970
__ Jul 1, 2017


----------



## ddrian (Jul 1, 2017)

Please send me a chicken tittie! Yum [emoji]128176[/emoji][emoji]128074[/emoji]Looks awesome ! Points


----------



## dr k (Jul 2, 2017)

RickC1970 said:


> I d
> I saw that..I decided to try a small rack to place it on before i drill into the AMNPS. It seems to be working so far...I also have the MB elevated on a couple of bricks..the MB came with some holes in the bottom. I haven't drilled into the MB yet as I want to see if the holes that are in it are sufficient. I can always add more if needed


I had a couple of heavy duty paint stirrers and these chrome plated rods laying around. I notched the wood for the rods and used RTV silicone as a high heat glue. Leaving two holes open in the bottom of the mailbox close to the hinge is all I needed. Getting the Amnps up off the bottom of the mailbox is the key. 












20170503_093742.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 25, 2017


















CAM00744.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jul 5, 2016






-Kurt


----------



## ddrian (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.. some soon
I will build one!


----------



## rickc1970 (Jul 2, 2017)

Dr K said:


> I had a couple of heavy duty paint stirrers and these chrome plated rods laying around. I notched the wood for the rods and used RTV silicone as a high heat glue. Leaving two holes open in the bottom of the mailbox close to the hinge is all I needed. Getting the Amnps up off the bottom of the mailbox is the key.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that idea....i just took apart a rack thingie that we used to hand from the shower head...cut on the the racks off and used that as i didn't have anything else laying around. It stayed lit till i was done....i had about a 1/4 cup of pellets that i separated from the ones that were smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 2, 2017)

If you have black pellets remaining, you are lacking oxygen and are making charcoal and creosote.....   Pellets like below are a complete burn...   clean smoke.... and good flavor.... 













a03c7a8d_AMNPScompletepelletburn.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 2, 2017


----------



## ddrian (Jul 2, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> If you have black pellets remaining, you are lacking oxygen and are making charcoal and creosote.....   Pellets like below are a complete burn...   clean smoke.... and good flavor....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave


----------



## dr k (Jul 3, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> If you have black pellets remaining, you are lacking oxygen and are making charcoal and creosote.....   Pellets like below are a complete burn...   clean smoke.... and good flavor....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how my pellets look when I'm done smoking (all ash.) I've never made charcoal with pellets. That's with no holes in the mailbox door and the vent half open. Sometimes after a six hour smoke I find that it's not as smokey as I expected usually with fruit woods. I am finding that I may prefer the Team 275 method better than smoking under 240*F. I like the bark better and smaller heat swings for some reason with the stock Mes controller. My Gen 1 can get to 278*F but averages in the 260's when maxed. 
-Kurt


----------

